# And I thought 2016 couldn't hold anymore surprises...



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## limr (Dec 21, 2016)

D'oh!

Congrats?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2016)

This is what happens when you don't take the time to have "the talk" with Pixmedic.  

Lol

Congrats.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 21, 2016)

congratulations man! I knew you had it in ya!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone  

We are excited and scared haha. It'll be our first, she's hoping for a boy and I'm gunning for a girl.


----------



## KmH (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry dude.
You've already had your shot and the die is cast.
Congrats!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 21, 2016)

What a present


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 21, 2016)

Congratulations !!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice color and composition, might want to slide to red bar just a touch.... Congrats!

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 21, 2016)

SoulfulRecover said:


> It'll be our first, she's hoping for a boy and I'm gunning for a girl.



I'm hoping for a velociraptor.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 21, 2016)

Awesome!  Happy happy news.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 21, 2016)

They know what causes that now...........


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 21, 2016)

480sparky said:


> They know what causes that now...........



An over zealous wife?


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 21, 2016)

Should be a fun 2017 for you. Congrats!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2016)

OMG--this thread was EXACTLY what I thought it might be before I opened it! I just KNEW it! (well, I "suspected it".)

I will continue to follow you and K's adventure's on Instagram!


----------



## Designer (Dec 21, 2016)

SoulfulRecover said:


> .. I'm gunning for a girl.


Are we supposed to just let that one slide?  

With your receding hairline, I'm guessing you're over the age of 29, so you will very likely have a daughter.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 21, 2016)

Derrel said:


> OMG--this thread was EXACTLY what I thought it might be before I opened it! I just KNEW it! (well, I "suspected it".)
> 
> I will continue to follow you and K's adventure's on Instagram!



Thanks! Not sure how much will show up on my feed but Im sure hers will be full of photos haha

We are waiting till after the first ultra sound to let extended family/friends know just incase something happens.



Designer said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > .. I'm gunning for a girl.
> ...



i'll be 30 next month.

Mah poor hair :'(

Use to be shoulder length and glorious


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 21, 2016)

Definitely going to need a new camera. Congrats!

Joe


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2016)

Wonderful news.   Makes saying Happy New Year all the more special!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 26, 2016)

Congratulations to both of you.  Condolences in about 14 years, but congratulations.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 26, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to both of you.  Condolences in about 14 years, but congratulations.


Ahh yes.  That one magical morning when you go from being the coolest guy on the planet to being the most embarrassing idiot that every walked the face of the earth.

Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 26, 2016)

So you were poking fun and she took you seriously.........Congrats!


----------



## photo1x1.com (Dec 28, 2016)

Congrats!
Don´t make the mistake to take embarassing kids photos. I have plenty of them, so I know what I´m talking about  
Well at best don´t take any photos at all, because sooner or later your child will find it embarassing, no matter how good they are


----------



## runnah (Dec 28, 2016)

Well this is awkward, I had gotten you the same thing.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks again everyone haha. The wife has already stated this is the only child we are having. Shes not enjoying her body changes hahaha


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 2, 2017)

My wife said the same thing. Now that she's pregnant again, she is constantly asking why she thought it would be a good idea. I can only imagine it'll get worse, haha (especially since this will be her second summer pregnant in the last three years). 

I've found that a lot of "Yes, of course I'll do that" and random back rubs help. You'll also be a hero soon enough when she decides she wants cinnamon spice oatmeal at 11 o'clock at night. Or maybe that's just her.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 2, 2017)

I turned into a yes man right away. Makes life easier haha.

Don't argue, just do it with a smile


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats,be there for the birth it's amazing,dont pass out though.I have three sons watched all natural delivery and it's something I will never forget.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 27, 2017)

9 weeks 2 days

Gotta say it was pretty wild seeing the baby wiggling around and the heart beat.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 27, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> 9 weeks 2 days
> 
> Gotta say it was pretty wild seeing the baby wiggling around and the heart beat.



So weird -- my wife and I have matching pictures from yesterday. Ours is about a week older. It's crazy to see how developed they are already! I'm glad everything seems to be going well for you all.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 27, 2017)




----------

